
New Symbol of Elite Access - E-Mail to the Chief - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/01/us/politics/01obama.html?_r=1
======
randomwalker
"To minimize the risk, the government technology gurus have made it impossible
to forward e-mail messages from the president"

That doesn't make any sense to me. Anyone know what that's supposed to mean?

~~~
mwerty
They could be talking about drm features in outlook 2007 which lets you
specify restrictions on forwarding of messages.

Of course, it can be 'broken'.

